# Johnny Cash - unknown Photoshoot (x9 MQ)



## Claudia (15 Dez. 2015)

(9 Dateien, 2.001.158 Bytes = 1,908 MiB)​


----------



## Armrot (15 Dez. 2015)

*AW: Johnny Cash - unknown Photoshoot 2009 (x9 MQ)*

Das 2009 bezweifel ich sehr, denoch Danke für die Bilder.

Johnny Cash (* 26. Februar 1932 in Kingsland, Arkansas als J. R. Cash; † 12. September 2003 in Nashville, Tennessee)


----------



## Claudia (15 Dez. 2015)

*AW: Johnny Cash - unknown Photoshoot 2009 (x9 MQ)*

stand so in den Files vermute mal das da nochmal ein Album erschienen ist


----------



## MetalFan (15 Dez. 2015)

Die sind natürlich vor seinem Tod erschienen und das auch zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten (man beachte die Haarfarbe). Könnten für die 'American Recordings'-Alben entstanden sein. Da müsste das letzte 2010 erschienen sein.

:thx: für den 'Man in Black'.


----------



## MichelleRenee (28 Jan. 2016)

Many thanks for Johnny! :thumbup:


----------

